# Does cooked pasta go bad?



## katew

Okay, so I was just wondering how long you can keep cooked plain pasta in the fridge. When does it become dangerous (or gross) to eat? LOL


----------



## jim berman

Cooked pasta will most certainly go bad. In general, the guideline for prepared foods (depending on your governing health department) is 72 hours and gone. Cooked pasta, if tossed with oil to prevent 'clinging' will turn rancid in a few days. If dressed, like in a pasta salad, it will preserve for 3 or 4 days.


----------



## katew

Good to know! Thanks.


----------



## chiffonade

The nose knows.


----------



## cape chef

Although the Nose knows...food born pathigens are oderless and colorless and can infect your food before the stench of "bad food" occurs, so sometimes it's best to use a time frame as Jim mentianed


----------



## nancya

Excellent responses! Have to admit my first thought was ---- is gummy and sticky considered going bad??? It's a different world!


----------



## b1pju89

shouldnt be kept more than 3 days in frdge, tightly wrapped in saran..


----------



## somebody

cape chef, It's good to accidently eat bad food once in a while, keeps your immune system working.


----------



## pete

> cape chef, It's good to accidently eat bad food once in a while, keeps your immune system working.


While I might not fully disagree with this statement, on a personal level, from a professional standpoint one should never gamble on the health of ones customers, from both an ethical standpoint as well as a monetary standpoint.


----------



## binkybink

thank you! answered my question and made for a pleasant meal of noodles this evening


----------



## ramennoodles

lol, searched this after eating some bowtie pasta that was in the fridge for like... 3-5 weeks? wrapped up and tossed with butter, smelled ok. I heated it up with some steamed veggies and jarred alfredo sauce. Was good!.... I'll let you know if this was a mistake D:


----------



## meezenplaz

Jarred alfredo?? 

Pure Sacrilege! /img/vbsmilies/smilies/surprised.gif

In my experience, if it doesnt "smell-funny" it's fine, regardless of age, (with one exception*)

and believe me, I possess a brutally unforgiving gastric system.

As to how long it can go, depends on things like the fridge itself, how often it's opened,

how often the PASTA container is opened, TLThat.

* Exception:

To me, regardless of how it smells, if it's starting to "go-grey", I toss it.


----------



## luis de vence

3 to 5 days? I'm surprised I'm still alive. Been eating left overs after work for years now. Some of the pasta dishes probably been there a week or two. A little decomposition never killed nobody. HAHA

On the other hand, I wont eat cooked pasta that's been sitting outside all day.


----------



## martijacobs

About 3 days in the fridge


----------



## commanderinchef

Just go by your senses and if it smells or looks different than it should, don't take the risk of getting sick. Better to just cook up a fresh batch! I keep it in the fridge for no longer than 3 days


----------

